# Just a funny story



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

This morning I was going to the bathroom. Whenever I go to the bathroom, my puppy and kitten are always in there with me. (If I close the door, there is whining and little paws under the door). Last night, I had washed a couple of pillows and they were sopping when I took them out. I laid them in the shower to dry them a little bit. They were visible over the ledge. Anyway, Vanellope (the kitten) walked in the bathroom. All of a sudden, her tail fluffs up. I thought for a second she was playing with the puppy because sometimes she fluffs up then. She stalked past the dog, and slowly moved toward the bath tub. As she got closer, her back started arching up and the fur on her back was standing up. ( I have never seen her so agitated!) She slowly got up on the ledge. She then smacked the crap out of the pillow, jumped about 10 ft in the air when it moved. She fell on the floor and sprinted out of the bathroom. I probably laughed for about twenty minutes. I brought her back in the bathroom and I touched the pillow. I then sat her on the ledge and she hopped in bathtub and was fine. I just had to share this with you. Have any one else had their cat freak out over an inanimate object? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Book does this all the time. Every shadow, every time something new is there or something is in a different spot.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Snowflake (mostly deaf) does a straight up in the air launch that never ceases to amaze me and shes gone poofy at the same time before which is hilarious!!
I don't know how she does it-I call it her Levitation trick!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes! I had a rather skittish tortie that would get spooked by the odd sock left on the floor, and she'd creep up on it with her giant poofed tail and 'WHAM WHAM WHAM WHAP' smack the dickens out of it and flee


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Gizmo gets "springy" whenever my husband has used his trimmer! For about an hour afterwards, you can't touch her - she'll creep and stop up to whatever is around (a sock, sweater..) and ever so gently sniff and pounce and immediately spring up all the while squinting her eyes at the offending noise and the ick feeling it left with her! I personally find it hilarious! :devil


----------

